# Audio of Johnnie Johnson and Douglas Bader at a BCATP Luncheon 1970's



## Tracker (Feb 9, 2015)

Did not know where to post as it is only audio.

"Long ago I was in the gents after a dining in night in mess kit having a pee when Bader said from behind move over. Gp Capts pee before flying officers"

Very funny - I knew Bader Johnson as I was in a TV Film with them called Battle Flight

Prepare yourself for 15 mins of outstanding audio !
For the younger viewers, BCATP is the WW 2 British Commonwealth Air Training Plan hosted here in Canada primarily by the RCAF. If you're unfamiliar with the three individuals identified below, just Google.
For the ole farts, this sure brings back the fun games of Mess Dinners and the Cold War days of the RCAF RAF.
What superb organizations !
Enjoy

The audio file below features some old fighter pilots at a BCATP luncheon in the 1970s, possibly in Winnipeg. Adolf Galland, Johnnie Johnson, and Douglas Bader were speakers, but the following file is limited to the remarks of Johnson who introduces Bader, and Bader.
http://spaads-reunion.ca/trivia/aceshigh.mp3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 10, 2015)

nice....going to borrow this for another forum i belong to.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2015)

Interesting video! Great to hear from them.


----------



## VERSUCH (Feb 13, 2015)

Marvellous.....great find. Is there more you can access?
Thanks for sharing.
Regards Mike


----------



## vinnye (Feb 15, 2015)

An excellent find thanks for sharing!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2015)

Great stuff.


----------

